
A Simple way to come up with trading strategies using order flow data - yoshyoshi
https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/5/16/simple-way-to-come-up-with-trading-strategies-using-order-flowdata
======
yoshyoshi
We wrote up a step-by-step example how to use order-flow data. This one is for
EUR/USD, but should be applicable to other pairs including crypto pairs where
you can get such order-flow data.

